# Nassahegan RAW, 8/12/08



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2008)

Great ride tonight.  I seemed to have worked out the gremlins that plagued my last RAW ride, which it made it that much more awesomer.  We did the standard loop, but didn't get too far in before Jeff encountered problems with his lefty and had to head back.  At that same time Nate of Crankfire.com fame caught up to us and rode with us for the rest of the loop.  I felt pretty good, though I effed up a couple of sections that I normally don't have trouble with.  At the same time I cleared some sections that normally give me anxiety issues without giving them much thought.

Greg had his steezy new handlebar mounted video camera going so I'm hoping to see some rad video.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 12, 2008)

Definitely something wrong with the dampening and or rebound, every time I hit a bump it would rebound and top out with a metal to metal clank.

Will drop it off tomorrow morning when I run some errands at work.

Did you come back up 69 or cross it and do the trails back?


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> but didn't get too far in before Jeff encountered problems with his lefty and had to head back.  .



any idea what was going on with Jeff's fork?


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 12, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Definitely something wrong with the dampening and or rebound, every time I hit a bump it would rebound and top out with a metal to metal clank.
> 
> Will drop it off tomorrow morning when I run some errands at work.
> 
> Did you come back up 69 or cross it and do the trails back?



Dude, that sucks! I hope the LBS can fix it. From what I have read the lefty forks are so complex most shops have to send them out for repair.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> any idea what was going on with Jeff's fork?



See his post rigth above yours.  Seemed like there was no dampening or something.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 12, 2008)

I couldn't really find much over on mtbr as far as others having the same problems other than it sounds like there is a cartridge in there and the seals might of went since I cannot lock it out and when I turn the rebound knob there is no clicks, just turns smoothly. On the trail we added some more air that I never knew it had:dunce: Brought it up to 130 and when I got home it was down back down to about 105.

Also on mtbr they talk about _reseting_ it every 1-2 months or so, but I do not think that has anything to do with what I experienced.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Definitely something wrong with the dampening and or rebound, every time I hit a bump it would rebound and top out with a metal to metal clank.
> 
> Will drop it off tomorrow morning when I run some errands at work.
> 
> Did you come back up 69 or cross it and do the trails back?



We took the trails back.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 12, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Dude, that sucks! I hope the LBS can fix it. From what I have read the lefty forks are so complex most shops have to send them out for repair.



Thats what it sounds like, they can change the oil and do basic maintenance, but major stuff they have to send out.

Good thing I still have the Rockhopper8)


----------



## Greg (Aug 12, 2008)

Awesome ride tonight. Sorry Jeff about the equipment issue. The video came out decent. A little dizzying, but still interesting. Compressing 27 minutes of footage (2 GB) into a 3 minute movie was a challenge, but it's done and I'll start uploading tonight and post the links in the morning.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 13, 2008)

Post it up Greg, want to see how the ride looks.


----------



## Greg (Aug 13, 2008)

*Vid*

Again, it's a little dizzying being mounted on the bars with the bike leaning and whatnot, but overall the shakiness is not _too _bad. Certainly not bad for a $1.82 mount... :lol: Here it is:

*High Res*, 126 MB

*YouTubage:*



Enjoy!


----------



## severine (Aug 13, 2008)

Rad!    Is this something you plan on doing with future rides?  Looks like it worked out well for this one.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 13, 2008)

I think it came out awesome, great job Greg.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 13, 2008)

Great job both of you on doing the bridges. Anyone else do that plywood looking one that there is video of Nate going over?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 13, 2008)

Great vid Greg!  Thanks for doing that. :beer:



o3jeff said:


> Great job both of you on doing the bridges. Anyone else do that plywood looking one that there is video of Nate going over?



No we didn't attempt that one, we didn't even walk on it.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 13, 2008)

After downloading, printing and reading the manuals on my bike finally, my guess is that a seal went on the dampening cartridge.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 13, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> After downloading, printing and reading the manuals on my bike finally, my guess is that a seal went on the dampening cartridge.



Hopefully they can fix it quickly.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 13, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Hopefully they can fix it quickly.



Those seals are usually replaced during the routine maintenance so they should be able to do it at the LBS in a reasonable amount of time, if not I will be sporting the HT

Will be dropping it off around 10 this morning when they open.


----------



## powhunter (Aug 13, 2008)

Jeff do ya go to the new place in town???   far out vid greg!!

steve


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 13, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Jeff do ya go to the new place in town???   far out vid greg!!
> 
> steve



I am going to bring it back to were I bought it, hope the 1 year warranty covers it. After the warranty I will probably bring it to them for routine stuff.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> Again, it's a little dizzying being mounted on the bars with the bike leaning and whatnot, but overall the shakiness is not _too _bad. Certainly not bad for a $1.82 mount... :lol: Here it is:
> 
> *High Res*, 126 MB
> 
> ...



Video is awesome.  I can do without staring at Brian's ass, though. :-o


----------



## bvibert (Aug 13, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Video is awesome.  I can do without staring at Brian's ass, though. :-o



I was just glad there were no plumbers crack scenes...


----------



## bvibert (Aug 13, 2008)

BTW, whats up with taking that braid to the right of the tree on the first little downhill with the jump at the bottom?? :roll:


----------



## Greg (Aug 13, 2008)

bvibert said:


> BTW, whats up with taking that braid to the right of the tree on the first little downhill with the jump at the bottom?? :roll:



:lol: I followed Jeff.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> :lol: I followed Jeff.



I saw Steve do it the other week:-D, eliminates dropping into the washout


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 13, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I was just glad there were no plumbers crack scenes...



I am glad he edited out me checking 10 time to make sure I had no crack showing or my underwear wasn't riding up.


----------



## Greg (Aug 13, 2008)

severine said:


> Rad!    Is this something you plan on doing with future rides?  Looks like it worked out well for this one.



Maybe now and then. It's tough to condense all that footage. With skiing, I can be selective with what footage I take and the scene file size tends to be smaller and more manageable. While riding, you kinda have to turn it on and let it roll. I found myself trying to start and stop mid-ride, and in addition to being very unsafe, it kinda disrupts the flow of the ride. I'll do a few more though; probably larger gatherings.



o3jeff said:


> I think it came out awesome, great job Greg.





o3jeff said:


> Great job both of you on doing the bridges.



Thanks and yeah, thanks on the bridge kudos. I still hate them, but I've found if I focus on the trail just beyond the end of the bridge, I'm okay. I actually crossed the little one right before 69 *and *made the small climb beyond it. Nate must think I'm a tool when I rejoice over clearing silly stuff like that. :lol:

BTW, nobody mentioned the "hessians" yet. :lol: That's the term the Crankfire guys use for dirtbikers. I think it's hilarious.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> Thanks and yeah, thanks on the bridge kudos. I still hate them, but I've found if I focus on the trail just beyond the end of the bridge, I'm okay. I actually crossed the little one right before 69 *and *made the small climb beyond it. Nate must think I'm a tool when I rejoice over clearing silly stuff like that. :lol:



I was pissed that I didn't make that short climb after the bridge this time. :roll:



Greg said:


> BTW, nobody mentioned the "hessians" yet. :lol: That's the term the Crankfire guys use for dirtbikers. I think it's hilarious.



To be honest I forgot about them.  Next to the stinky exhaust the worst part about them was waiting for the one guy get his stalled rig started so that they could get ahead of us.  From what I saw they were relatively light on the trail damage at least.


----------



## Greg (Aug 13, 2008)

bvibert said:


> To be honest I forgot about them.  Next to the stinky exhaust the worst part about them was waiting for the one guy get his stalled rig started so that they could get ahead of us.  From what I saw they were relatively light on the trail damage at least.



Agreed, especially considering how wet it was.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 13, 2008)

Were there 2 of them? They passed me as I got to the car and then ripped down the fire road. They go on the trial you guys were riding?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 13, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Were there 2 of them? They passed me as I got to the car and then ripped down the fire road. They go on the trial you guys were riding?



Yes, there were two and they went by us at the top of the steep part of the climb.  They also came out by the cemetery as we were packing up and shot down Scoville.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 13, 2008)

Finally going to go drop the bike off, my bosses priorities seem to differ from mine.


----------



## Greg (Aug 13, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Were there 2 of them? They passed me as I got to the car and then ripped down the fire road. They go on the trial you guys were riding?



We were stopped at the usual spot on the climb and they came up through there and then headed right down the forest access road.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 13, 2008)

Dropped it off, should know by Friday what the problem is, but they said definitely a dampening problem. Hopefully something simple they can can do in house.


----------

